# Ed's bait fishing reports?



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

These helpful updates seem to have VANISHED along with the DL forum. Considering its size, location and financial impact that Devils Lake has on this state you folks shoulda kept the DL fishing report forum. It was updated weekly and very informative. Bad call to drop it.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

You can find it other places on the web. I never thought it was very informative....pretty much said the same thing all the time.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

First off, nobody posted fishing reports...EVER - so I didn't see the need for them to continue since nobody wanted to offer any information.

The Ed's Bait reports will always continue as long as they want to post them. I don't think they had one last week.

One was just posted this morning:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 331#336331

FYI


----------

